# All-Mountain,Eraserhead und Manic haben heute Geburtstag



## Beelzebub (4. März 2004)

nachdem heute DREI jungs aus dem Frankenforum Geburtstag haben braucht es natürlich einen Extratread.

Also   Eraserhead,Manic und All-Mountain. Feiert alle schön


----------



## Altitude (4. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem heute DREI jungs aus dem Frankenforum Geburtstag haben braucht es natürlich einen Extratread.
> 
> Also   Eraserhead,Manic und All-Mountain. Feiert alle schön




Dem Schließ ich mich natürlich mit einem fetten     an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat ecke (4. März 2004)

Happy Birthday! Feiert schön und    nicht zuviel (oder doch, warum eigentlich nicht?) dann wenigstens einen für mich mit  
also alles gute fürs nächste jahr!


----------



## sharky (4. März 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem heute DREI jungs aus dem Frankenforum Geburtstag haben braucht es natürlich einen Extratread.



das ist allerdings ein guter grund für nen extra thread!

dann mal alles gute, viele  und happy birthday an die drei!


----------



## Coffee (4. März 2004)

das eh ich ein ;-)








alles Gute für Euch DREI


coffee


----------



## Frazer (4. März 2004)

Na, da wünsch ich doch auch mal alles Gute und Happy Birthday !!


----------



## sunflower (4. März 2004)

Dann auch von mir nochmal   an die 'Drei Damen vom Grill'!!! 
Feiert alle schön!

gruß, sunny


----------



## manic (4. März 2004)

vielen Dank für die Wünsche!

Ich wünsch den anderen beiden auch alles, alles Gute! Haut rien und feiert recht schön!

Der TAg ist ahlt ein guter Tag zum Geburstatg haben.


----------



## Tom:-) (4. März 2004)

herzlichen kühlschrank und glückliche eiswürfel ....


----------



## rieni (4. März 2004)

den Burzelkindern alles Gute und happy trails   

Ride On


----------



## showman (4. März 2004)

Jou, da schließ ich mich natürlich an.

Alles gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit, und noch viele schöne Biketouren.

Und natürlich viele   

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (4. März 2004)

Stein- und Wurzelwege, hohe Berge, tiefe Täler, viel Schweiss, wenig Muskelkater, Mast und Schrotbruch (bzw. Gabel und Speichenbruch) wünscht Euch Martin


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2004)

Auch von mir an alle Drei ein 

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## nils (4. März 2004)

Na denn mal hoch die Tassen! Alles Gute und wenig Platten!


Gruß, Nils


----------



## Hr_Meier (4. März 2004)

Alles Gute zum Purzeltag!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## G-zero (4. März 2004)

alles Gute !    

man sieht sich hoffentlich bald mal wieder bei einer Tour 

cu

Tobi


----------



## Eraserhead-de (4. März 2004)

Hallo Allerseits,

Euch allen ein fettes Schankedöhn für Eure Schluckwünsche und natürlich auch an Manic und unseren Münchner Franken alles Gute  . In ner halben Stunde ist schon wieder alles vorbei ! Hoffe, dass wir dieses Jahr wieder viele gemeinsame Touren und Abenteuer miteinander verbringen werden.
Mein Hauptgeschänk heute:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ein flotter Dämpfer mit Knockout-hebel, (Danke an Joe von www.Fahrradkiste.de )

n8 , Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (5. März 2004)

auch von mir alles Gute!   

CU


----------



## falkenheimer (5. März 2004)

Na dann laßt euch mal Bike-Technisch reich beschenken,
irgendwas braucht der Biker doch immer   
Und wer von der buckligen Verwandtschaft nichts kriegt, möge sich selbst beschenken   

Alles Gute auch von mir,

Heiko


----------



## All-Mountain (6. März 2004)

...heute erst wieder online, da ich von Mittwoch bis heute früh noch in meiner alten Heimat NBG war (Freitag beim Pizzaplauder).

Danke, danke und auch alles Gute an die anderen Beiden. 

Meine Einladung zum Frankenbiken in den Garmischer Alpen steht nach wie vor. Ab Mai wird ernst, denn da ist der Schnee normalerweise endgültig weg. Beim Pizzaplauder hatten wir beschlossen die Reintal-Tour vom letzten Jahr nochmal zu fahren. Für alle die nicht dabeisein konnten und alle die die geile Tour unbedingt noch mal fahren müssen. 

Aber da gibt's beizeiten noch nen Extra-Fred dazu. Den "Frankentourimreintal2004"-Fred.

Grüße aus MUC
TOM


----------



## nils (6. März 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Pizzaplauder hatten wir beschlossen die Reintal-Tour vom letzten Jahr nochmal zu fahren. Für alle die nicht dabeisein konnten und alle die die geile Tour unbedingt noch mal fahren müssen.


Ahhh, die war geil!  
Vor allem die Interessanten Passagen die ein äußerst gnädiges Unwetter mit gutem Geschmack ein paar Tage zuvor diesen schönen Weg etwas getuned hat 

Gruß aus dem Süden, Nils


----------



## showman (6. März 2004)

Melde vorab schon mal verschärftes Interesse an.

Gruss Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (7. März 2004)

Ihr könnt Euch ja schon mal die Bilder vom letzten Jahr anschauen.

Reintal-Tour 2003 

@Nils
Wir könnten ja am Samstag noch ne kleinere Tour davorhängen, dann würde sich für Dich eine Bike-WE-Reise nach München eher lohnen. Schlafgelegenheit wäre gratis.

Grüßle
TOM


----------



## nils (7. März 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils
> Wir könnten ja am Samstag noch ne kleinere Tour davorhängen, dann würde sich für Dich eine Bike-WE-Reise nach München eher lohnen. Schlafgelegenheit wäre gratis.
> 
> Grüßle
> TOM


Wenn's vom Termin passt, nehm ich das Angebot gerne an! Wenn's nicht passt, wird es passend gemacht 

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. März 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's vom Termin passt, nehm ich das Angebot gerne an! Wenn's nicht passt, wird es passend gemacht
> 
> Gruß, Nils.



Mal schaun. Die letzte April Woche bin ich am Lago. Ich würde dann mal grob das zweite oder dritte Mai WE vorschlagen.

Aber wie gesagt, ich setz Anfang April einen eigenen Fred dazu rein. Dann können sich auch die anderen ÜV's auch dazu äußern.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (7. März 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schaun. Die letzte April Woche bin ich am Lago. Ich würde dann mal grob das zweite oder dritte Mai WE vorschlagen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ich setz Anfang April einen eigenen Fred dazu rein. Dann können sich auch die anderen ÜV's auch dazu äußern.
> 
> TOM



Bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## biker-wug (8. März 2004)

Logisch, wenn es zeitlich und vom training her halbwegs paßt bin ich sowieso dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

